# Tommy Bahama Woman



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

after smelling a sample of this, and wearing it out to dinner, having several people comment on it I just HAD to buy it...
OMG its adorable..If I werent such a perfume whore Id buy it just for the bottle. Its irridescent and so pretty!!

So love the smell...Its gorgeous. Go now. buy it!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 28, 2005)

HA HA HA!! now i know for SURE that we are kindred spirits!!!!!!!!! i just bought this on saturday!!! i got a sample when i bought Island by michael kors, and the sample was DIVINE! this perfume is AMAZING!!! let's hear it for OCD!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Antoinette (May 2, 2005)

I want to try this so badly!! What does it smell like? What kinda notes and the drydown?


----------



## Chelsea (May 2, 2005)

whats it smell like it????


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Notes:
Clementine Flower, Cactus Flower, Bergamot, Hawaiian Tuberose, Spring Honeysuckle, Frangipani, Musk, Exotic Woods, Nectarine.
Style:
Warm. Sensual. Exotic. 

Its very light, exotic but floral, I cant really describe it very well, but its what I would expect from TB.


----------

